# Arthrex injection?



## Coder_Rick (Jul 4, 2010)

Has anyone out there heard of Arthrex injections, know what exactly it entails, and where I can locate the code. (couldn't find it in HCPCS) My physician wants to submit a claim for this a bill the pt for this. No one else in my department knows either. Thanks!


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 5, 2010)

Coder_Rick said:


> Has anyone out there heard of Arthrex injections, know what exactly it entails, and where I can locate the code. (couldn't find it in HCPCS) My physician wants to submit a claim for this a bill the pt for this. No one else in my department knows either. Thanks!



I would "google" it and see what comes up.  I"ve done that in the past with things I was not sure about and have come up with the answers, illustrations etc...


----------



## kgohs37110 (Jul 5, 2010)

*anthrax*

90471 for administration of vaccine/toxoid
90581 Anthrax Vaccine for subcutaneous use


----------



## kgohs37110 (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.aetna.com/cpb/medical/data/400_499/0483.html
Here is a posting from Aetna I have on it that I could locate quickly


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 5, 2010)

The original post was requesting information for Arthrex not anthrax.  These are two entirely different things.  
Could it be you are looking for:
The Arthrex ACP Double Syringe System is used to obtain platelet rich plasma (PRP) from a patient’s blood, which is then re-injected under ultrasound guidance to promote the healing of tendon scar tissue.
You are going to need more information from the physician.  Can you put it into context with a procedure note?


----------



## Coder_Rick (Jul 7, 2010)

*Arthrex injection*

PT is being treated for a knee injury and has been receiving steroid injections. The Dr wishes to begin the arthrex injections for the knee injury buts wants to know what code could be used for the procedure.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jul 9, 2010)

If using the Arthrx ACP Double Syringe System, you may want to look at the new CPT Category III code -
0232T - "Injection(s), platelet rich plasma, any tissue, including image guidance, harvesting and preparation when perfomred."


----------



## daedolos (Jul 9, 2020)

mmorningstarcpc said:


> If using the Arthrx ACP Double Syringe System, you may want to look at the new CPT Category III code -
> 0232T - "Injection(s), platelet rich plasma, any tissue, including image guidance, harvesting and preparation when perfomred."


Any new coding guidance on the PRP?

Peace
?_?


----------



## feistyspice (Aug 7, 2020)

Can you bill 0232T with CPT 15769?


----------

